# Pony behavior problems



## cgimson (6 March 2016)

Hello everyone,

At the moment I am having some big behavior problems with my 13.3hh pony. He is 1/4 thoroughbred, 1/2 warmblood and 1/4 dartmoor. I have had him for 3.5 years and he is 9 years old. He has always been unpredictable, stroppy and he rears if he doesn't want to do anything. And trying to lead and lunge him is a nightmare. However before Christmas he changed overnight to this pony who refused to go into trot when I rode him, he just reared and tried to bite my feet. We rode him less and less to see if it was an injury that was healing. However, there was no change so his temperament was getting worse and worse. So we got our a back person and she advised the vet. The vet came out and suggested to put him on a bute trial to see whether or not there was pain or it was psychological. He got slightly better so we thought there must be pain. We got another back lady out and she thought the saddle was pinching slightly. So at the moment we have an appointment with a saddle fitter. The problem is my pony has become very aggressive. I rode him last week bareback and he was super but this week he wouldn't even take the bridle and reared up and lunged at me. He is doing this more and more and it is very dangerous. My confidence is going down hill first. He then got away and ran after me and kicked but missed me. He keeps doing this and will not longer be caught. I feel so sad because I am always nice to him and he was fine until a couple of months ago but now he is this aggressive pony. I really want to get rid of him; he is too dangerous and has taken all the fun out of riding. Can people give me any help please? What steps could I take? How could I get rid of a pony like this, no-one is going to buy him? Last year my aunt tragically fell off her horse and died, I cannot be with a dangerous horse, it is too much of a worry and I have tried to do anything to help him. 

Thank you for reading and I hope some people will have some ideas.


----------



## millikins (6 March 2016)

Sorry to hear you are having problems but your pony does seem to be telling you he is in pain. If he was o.k bareback but won't let you near him now to catch then it would seem likely that his saddle really hurts and maybe has for a long time. My old mare really went for me once, she is a mareish baggage but harmless, turned out her saddle had become too wide as she became fitter and slimmer.


----------



## be positive (6 March 2016)

When you got the vet out and he went onto bute, which he responded to, the next step should  have been to get the vet back, not go to a new "back lady" who was not approved or recommended by the vet, this is not a pony who has a bit of a problem that can easily be fixed by a change of saddle it sounds far more serious and needs the involvement of the vet, probably a proper work up then you will know what is going on, don't keep using different people giving different ideas it is too risky. 

There are so many things it could be, possibly a combination of several, one of which may be the saddle, but with such extreme behaviour  you need to get a full diagnosis before you can even consider selling him on and even then that may not be an option, if he is in pain it is not his fault I know it is scary and no fun but he needs help, you have had him a long time and he was good until recently so deserves the chance of having treatment which may bring back the pony you knew before.

Sorry about your aunt, that was tragic and must always be in your mind but try not to dwell on it and get your pony looked at as soon as you can.


----------



## cgimson (7 March 2016)

We are having a saddle fitter out so will have to see what happens then but we are worried we will not overcome the behaviour issues.


----------



## cgimson (7 March 2016)

We rang up the vet after the but trial and he recommended us to get the same back lady out (a qualified McTimoney practitioner). However as he is too dangerous we would have to have sedated him. This lady recommended another person a qualified equine osteopath to come out otherwise we wouldn't have seeked advice from another 'back lady'. He never has been the best always been quite aggressive hence why we have had enough and it is too risky getting injured.


----------



## be positive (7 March 2016)

I think you may well have very few options, if he is that aggressive and the vet is not happy to assess him properly, the chiro needs him sedated to treat him, there is little chance that is is just the saddle causing all of his problems, it would be great if it is and I really hope it solves your issues.
The options you are left with will need very careful consideration and may depend on whether you have insurance to finance tests or are prepared to spend a fair amount on having a full workup done in a equine specialist hospital, if this is not an option then the kindest thing may be to seriously consider putting him to sleep and for me to say this means I think this pony is very unhappy and probably suffering from pain which is getting worse, I usually want to give anything the benefit of the doubt and look at all options but sometimes this is not possible, please do not try and pass him on to what could be a very bleak future.


----------



## cgimson (7 March 2016)

Exactly we are worried if that saddle is corrected that his behaviour will not improve. We live near Newmarket with 2 leading equine hospitals. However, he is not worth having loads of money spent on him doing a full work up. He is only a little pony we want to have fun with. I agree that may be our only option left. Thank you for your help. Some hard decisions ahead.


----------



## BethH (7 March 2016)

Wonder if ulcers could be involved, this causes extreme reaction especially if he feels he isn't being heard.  How is his movement, anything to suggest lameness, soreness in the back etc, when were his teeth last checked?  

It is pretty extreme for a pony to feel the need to shout this loudly, it must be pain related and as Be Positive says, the fairest thing is for the pony to be properly checked, just because he isn't worth the money doesn't mean he feels pain any less than an expensive horse and if he could tolerate being ridden you would do so.  Horses aren't a one way street, we can't just take from them and give nothing in return, if he has always been a bit difficult, I suspect he has always been a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## cgimson (8 March 2016)

We have had the vet out, a suspected brain tumour. So we have made the decision for him to be pts. Please can you be considerate with your comments, we have made the best decision for him, but it is still very hard for me. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## FlashyP (8 March 2016)

Do you have any video of him?


----------



## cgimson (8 March 2016)

No I don't


----------



## be positive (8 March 2016)

I think you have made a sensible decision in the circumstances, if the vet has suspicions it is a brain tumour there is nothing that can be done without going through a full range of tests which will be traumatic and stressful for him, expensive for you and may well end up with the same conclusion, he will know nothing and his pain will be over. 

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Enfys (8 March 2016)

be positive said:



			I think you have made a sensible decision in the circumstances, if the vet has suspicions it is a brain tumour there is nothing that can be done without going through a full range of tests which will be traumatic and stressful for him, expensive for you and may well end up with the same conclusion, he will know nothing and his pain will be over. 

Take care of yourself xxx
		
Click to expand...


This ^ absolutely. 

Tough call, but a fair one. Take care.


----------



## FlashyP (8 March 2016)

cgimson said:



			No I don't
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I had not seen your last post, before I posted. The best decision, but a tough one! Sorry it had this outcome. Be strong xx


----------



## cgimson (8 March 2016)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments


----------



## sunshine100* (8 March 2016)

Hi so sorry you had to make that decision but respect you have done the best thing all round-be gentle with yourself -you have been thru lot this past few weeks x


----------



## BethH (8 March 2016)

Wow - very brave, well done re calling out the vet and even more of a well done to you for listening to him, that must have been devastating.  A very tough call but a horrible painful time for the pony.  I always want to save them all, but sometimes the kindest thing is to allow them to be pain free and not fight something that can't be fixed, thoughts are with you, a tough decision well made by the sounds of it.


----------



## Shay (10 March 2016)

Thoughts are with you OP.  A very tough decision but sounds like the right one for a poor little pony in a lot of distress.  It is probably little comfort at the moment but you should be proud of yourself for putting him first.  You never forget them - but things do get better and life moves on.  Best wishes for the future.


----------



## Ssac1 (14 March 2016)

If he was o.k bareback but won't let you near him now to catch then it would seem likely that his saddle really hurts and maybe has for a long time.


----------



## Shay (14 March 2016)

Ssac it might be useful to have read the thread before posting.  OP had pony PTS on vets advice and the suspicious of a brain tumour.

Thoughts still with you OP.


----------

